# PCB surf fishing



## caughtinarut (Jun 2, 2017)

Is it possible to catch anything fishing in the surf during the day?  I have tried before the crowd gets out but havent had any luck.


----------



## Baracus (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes, u can use pompano jigs off thr beach for pompano, spoons and gotcha plugs will catch u ladyfish and spanish. Catch sand fleas and use for bait, caught nice redfish doing that


----------



## jonfishmacon (Jun 15, 2017)

my buddy is down there now  fishing the beach 
they caught a few nice pompanos and Whiting on shrimp and two baby hammerheads (released)


----------



## caughtinarut (Jun 15, 2017)

thanks for the report.


----------



## Ff2012 (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm here now, catching lots of smaller black tips on mullet. Lot of rays coming through but I haven't had luck with them.


----------



## caughtinarut (Jun 18, 2017)

thanks.


----------

